# 45lbs of Smoked Deer Jerky



## eddie helber (Apr 10, 2013)

We made 45 lbs of Deer jerky in the smokehouse over the weekend. We made 8 flavors from plain to Honey Habanero- Smoked it at 180-200 for 6.5 hours- Really turned out good













100_5510.JPG



__ eddie helber
__ Apr 10, 2013


















100_5511.JPG



__ eddie helber
__ Apr 10, 2013


















100_5513.JPG



__ eddie helber
__ Apr 10, 2013


















100_5514.JPG



__ eddie helber
__ Apr 10, 2013


















100_5517.JPG



__ eddie helber
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

Eddie, Welcome to the forum, nice looking jerky with a good mix.  Your walk in reminds me of the one that I had when in Indiana.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome Eddie!

Your Jerky looks really good! Love the paint job on the smoker! Is it wood fired? Tell us some more about your smoke shack.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks Good Eddie! What were the other flavors. Did you have a favorite?


----------



## eddie helber (Apr 10, 2013)

On the flavors we did Plain, Teriyaki, Sweet, Honey Habanero, Jalapeno, Garlic, My favorite has to be the Habanero & jalapeno, But they are all good.

The Walk in smoker is Approx.. 5x5x8, Sealed & insulated all the way around, We put in 2 Dampers at the top, 1 in front & 1 in back to control the Smoke & heat. Along with that our Stove pipe has a Damper on it as well. We have awesome control over both the smoke & the heat. We have a industrial 2ft thermometer mounted on the outside. The firebox is fueled by wood, made from 2 in concrete slabs, We ran a 6in SS Stove pipe to the floor of the smokehouse.

Thanks for the comments, I love smoking meat & im doing more & more as time allows me too


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice set up , jerkey looks nice as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice neat job on all the Jerky!!!

Very cool Smoke house too!!!

Bear


----------



## weinnmann (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks good you can never have too much jerky. Do you have a recipe for the jerky or is it a mix you buy? If its a recipe do you mind sharing?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome Eddie......

Love the smoker. I wanted to build one similar but time got in the way. And that jerky looks killer.

I'm with "wennmann".....do you mind sharing the recipes? I'm always in for a new jerky recipe.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## bear55 (Apr 10, 2013)

Whata smoker!!


----------

